# Share Your Cookie Recipe



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I will attend an annual cookie exchange party and I could always use some good cookie or bar (not mixed drinks!) recipes. I am not picky....they could be a classic that had a "mod" done or something new. Please share if you've got time in your busy schedules. And some of my most delicious recipes are from the man himself....my Dad!*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay I have a couple to post. I will make a different post for each so nothing gets mixed up.

This recipe I got from my Sister-In-Law. I love these cookies, heck! I love the dough!

*RANGER COOKIES*
1 cup shortening
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 eggs
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon soda
½ teaspoon baking powder
2 cups flour
1 cup coconut
2 cups quick cooking oatmeal
2 cups Rice Krispies
Cream shortening and sugar well. Add eggs and vanilla and mix until smooth. Add soda, salt, and baking powder, mix well. Add flour and mix well. Add oatmeal, Rice Krispies, and coconut and mix. Dough will be quite crumbly. Mold with hands into balls the size of a walnut. Place on cookie sheet and press lightly. Bake in 350 degrees oven for about 10-12 minutes or until lightly browned. You can double the recipe easily. 
You might need to mix the oatmeal and Rice Krispies in by hand.

Micah


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I got this recipe from the Hints From Heloise Column years ago. The added note is my 'tweak' on the recipe.

*Cake Mix Cookies*

1 box Cake Mix (any flavor)
2 eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup of one (optional): nuts, raisins, chocolate chips, coconut, etc.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Mix eggs and oil the box of cake mix and mix well. Dough will be thick. If you want to add the optional ingredients do so now.
Drop dough by teaspoonfuls onto an ungreased cookie sheet, spacing about 2 inches apart. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, and let cool before serving.

Note: I do the following for our family sometimes. I have also done this for school birthday parties instead of taking something store bought.

Use a 1 Tablespoon cookie scoop to make your cookies. Bake as directed. Allow the cookies to cool and then add a small scoop of icing to the bottom of half of the cookies. Use the other halves to turn them into cookie 'sandwiches'. This is a tasty way to make homemade 'oreos' when using a chocolate cake mix. Other cake mixes are very good too. Don't use the whipped icings, they tend to squish out of the sandwiches more.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This recipe is from a batch cooking website (30daygourmet.com). It is a make ahead recipe that can then be used at any time.

*Master dough recipe for Slice & Bake cookies*
This recipe yields 18 dozen cookies of six different flavors from one batch of dough. 
2 c. butter
1 c. sugar
1 c. light brown sugar
2 eggs, beaten
1 t. vanilla
4 c. flour
1 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
Dough: Cream butter; gradually add sugars. Cream until light and fluffy. Add eggs and vanilla; mix well. Sift together flour, soda and salt; gradually add to creamed mixture, beating well after each addition.

Flavors: Divide dough into 6 parts - place each in a separate mixing bowl (the following is just suggestions, use your favorite flavorings and items to please your family)

Bowl 1 - Add 1/2 c. shredded coconut
Bowl 2 - Add 1/2 c. finely chopped pecans or walnuts
Bowl 3 - Add 1/2 t. nutmeg and 1 t. cinnamon
Bowl 4 - Add 1 (1oz.) square, melted, of unsweetened chocolate
Bowl 5 - 1/4 c. finely chopped maraschino cherries
Bowl 6 - Leave plain

*Mix each bowl well and then chill for at least 30 minutes. 
*Shape dough into 6 rolls about 1 3/4" in diameter
*Wrap in wax paper then foil. Label and freeze. (I also like to put these in a freezer bag to keep them all together, so that they aren't loose on the shelf).
*To serve - slice frozen dough 1/8" thick. Bake slices on lightly greased baking sheet at 375° for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> This recipe is from a batch cooking website (30daygourmet.com). It is a make ahead recipe that can then be used at any time.
> 
> *Master dough recipe for Slice & Bake cookies*
> This recipe yields 18 dozen cookies of six different flavors from one batch of dough.
> ...


*THANK YOU MICAH! Rice Crispies in a cookie mix? Yummy! And your cake mix recipe and Oreo cookie sandwich is bound to be a fave if not the others!*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Chris! We have a couple to post -so we will post them separate.

*Jam Thumbprints*

2/3c Margarine
1/3c Granulated Sugar
2 eggs
1tsp Vanilla
1/2 tsp Salt
1 1/2c Sifted All-Purpose Flour
3/4c finely chopped walnuts
Cherry or Strawberry Preserves

Cream together 2/3 cup margarine + 1/3 cup granulated sugar till fluffy.
Add 2 egg yolks + 1 tsp vanilla + 1/2 tsp salt - beat well
Gradually add 1 1/2 cup sifted all-purpose flour - mixing well

Shape into 3/4 inch balls; dip in 2 beaten egg whites; then roll in 3/4cup finely chopped walnuts.

Place about 1 inch apart on greased cookie sheet.

Press down center of each with thumb***
*
Bake at 350 for 15-17min.

Let cool a bit; remove from pan + let cool more on rack.

Just before serving, use 1/3 cup (or more) cherry or strawberry preserves to fill centers of cookies.

Makes 3 dozen.

***We usually put the jelly in before we make the cookies, but, you can do it either way.*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*THANK YOU! Rick and Donna.... These sound & taste easy enough to make extra dough for my neighborly cookie platters, too. Will the jelly thicken slightly when baked....kinda like the bakery thumb print cookies? I knew I could count on you two.








I hope other viewers will take and bake and run with these recipes!







*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *THANK YOU! Rick and Donna.... These sound & taste easy enough to make extra dough for my neighborly cookie platters, too. Will the jelly thicken slightly when baked....kinda like the bakery thumb print cookies? I knew I could count on you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, yes, the jelly will thicken a bit - they are really tasty!! If you make them, let us know what you think...we have another favorite. Once I find the recipe, I will post it


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We named these cookies after my son's last girlfriend - Rachel - as we never really had a name for them but we all really enjoyed them!

Rachel's Yummy Cookies

1c flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2c brown sugar
1/2c sugar
1c quick oats
1/2c chocolate chips
1/2 butterscotch chips
1/3 c nuts
1/2 c butter (melted)
1 egg
1tsp vanilla

Heat oven to 350°

Mix all ingredients together and form into 1 inch balls and squash

Bake for 7-9 minutes

Enjoy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

order the frozen dough from the Girl Scouts or whoever it is I ordered from


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> order the frozen dough from the Girl Scouts or whoever it is I ordered from


Have you seen the prices of those tubs of cookie dough lately???? The neighbor girl was selling it the other day for the school band and it was $14 for one of those little tubs!!!







YIKES! I bought some other stuff instead.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a recipe for Soft Toffee;
I don't care for hard toffee, so these are perfect.
I know it sounds weird to have saltine crackers in them, but they are awesome and you don't even taste the crackers.
Everywhere I go with these, people ask for the recipe.

1 1/4 cup butter (not margarine)
35-40 saltine crackers
1 cup Dark brown sugar
1 1/4 Cup Sweetened Condensed Milk (14oz can)
1 1/2 Cup Chocolate Chips
3/4 cups chopped Walnuts
Heavy Duty Foil

Preheat Oven 425*

Line cookie sheet with Heavy Duty Foil (not regular foil!), Melt 1/4 cups Butter in Saucepan. Pour into cookie sheet. Arrange saltine crackers over butter. Melt remaining Butter in saucepan. Add sugar, bring to boil. Reduce heat and add milk. Spread mixture over crackers. Bake in preheatefd oven for 10-12 minutes (until bubbly). Remove from oven and cool 1 minute. Sprinkle with chocolate chips. Let stand 5 minutes until melted. (You may have to spread melted chips to completely cover top carefully). While chocolate chips are warm, sprinkle with nuts and press into chocolate gently. Refrigerate overnight. Peel away foil.(This can be tricky because the foil tends to stick. Cut into squares. (I use a pizza cutter to cut). 
Makes about 40-50 pieces. 
Enjoy!

and Merry Christmas!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We named these cookies after my son's last girlfriend - Rachel - as we never really had a name for them but we all really enjoyed them!
> 
> Rachel's Yummy Cookies
> 
> ...


Last girlfriend huh?







Well lucky for her-these cookies look like they will cook up deliciously! lol

We Thank You!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Here is a recipe for Soft Toffee;
> I don't care for hard toffee, so these are perfect.
> I know it sounds weird to have saltine crackers in them, but they are awesome and you don't even taste the crackers.
> Everywhere I go with these, people ask for the recipe.
> ...


*I already know I will have to quadruple this recipe....this totally spells F-A-T- F-R-E-E!








Have A Wonderful Christmas My Dear!*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> order the frozen dough from the Girl Scouts or whoever it is I ordered from


*Im way ahead of you! Got a couple in my freezer. But they are no longer allowed at this cookie exchange cuz 2 years ago we got a couple of bad batches. A good friend of ours had used three year old tubs from her freezer and she did not realize how old they were as they were mixed with some newer tubs. They were just frost bitten and not too tasty. I don't think anyone got sick.








My fave is the double chocolate with pecans







*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Cherry Cream Cheese Pizza Cookie*

*My 19 year old son thought I should share his cookie recipe...I always take it to gatherings, potlucks, cake walks, bake sales and it's won ribbons. I buy a pizza pan, bake a pizza cookie and take it as a housewarming dish. Wish I could claim the recipe!









Ingredients:
Large Pillsbury Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Tube
One Can of Cherry Pie Filling (or Blueberry, Peach, Apple pie filling)
Two Bars of Cream Cheese (soften in microwave for a couple of seconds)
1/2 - 1 cup of Sugar
1 Tbsp of Vanilla
1 Tsp of Lemon Juice (Optional)
Pizza Pan
Cooking Spray

Preheat oven according to package.

Spray your pan and lay sliced pieces of cookie dough to form a circle. Press slices together till it forms into a large circle. Bake cookie according to package and keep an eye on it. Let cool before applying other ingredients. Cream together softened cream cheese, vanilla, lemon juice and sugar. Frost the cooled cookie with the cream cheese and don't forget to leave a one inch pizza edge. Poor the cherry filling on the center of the cream cheese and spread into a circle. Leave a one inch edge - don't completely cover the cream cheese. Slice with a pizza cutter and enjoy!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Uh...if you need a beta tester for all those cookies, I'd be glad to have to you send a few dozen my way.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *Cherry Cream Cheese Pizza Cookie*
> 
> *My 19 year old son thought I should share his cookie recipe...I always take it to gatherings, potlucks, cake walks, bake sales and it's won ribbons. I buy a pizza pan, bake a pizza cookie and take it as a housewarming dish. Wish I could claim the recipe!
> 
> ...


Chris - tell your son thanks! These sound really good!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> order the frozen dough from the Girl Scouts or whoever it is I ordered from


On a side note, Girl Scout cookies go on sale tomorrow (at least here in CT they do, I'm guessing it's the same all over?!)!!!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my favorite recipe, I'm all about quick, easy and yummy!

Hello Dollie Bars

1 stick butter or margarine
16 graham crackers (crushed finely)- I use the box of graham cracker crumbs-saves even more time!
1 6 oz. pkg. semi sweet chocolate chips
1 4 oz. pkg. shredded coconut
1 cup chopped walnuts (pecans)
1 14 oz. can sweetened condensed milk

Preheat oven to 350

Melt butter in 9"x13" pan. Press in crushed graham crackers. Sprinkle chocolate chips over crackers followed by coconut and walnuts. Pour condensed milk over the top. Bake approximately 25-30 minutes.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

anne72 said:


> Here's my favorite recipe, I'm all about quick, easy and yummy!
> 
> Hello Dollie Bars
> 
> ...


*Anne....Anne....Anne
How did you know that chocolate and pecans were the way to my heart







I meant to say "my tummy"!








Your right...this would be an easy & quick 6 batches or so.*

*Have A Merry Christmas!*


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

ricknchris said:


> Here's my favorite recipe, I'm all about quick, easy and yummy!
> 
> Hello Dollie Bars
> 
> ...


*Anne....Anne....Anne
How did you know that chocolate and pecans were the way to my heart







I meant to say "my tummy"!








Your right...this would be an easy & quick 6 batches or so.*

*Have A Merry Christmas!*
[/quote]

It is SO easy, my kids make them and they are the best! Everywhere we go everyone asks for the recipe, I'm all about simple and yummy, you won't be disappointed. My grandmother used to make these, I always thought she slaved over them, now I know! Your tummy (Heart!) will LOVE them!







AND, did ya know, at Christmastime all cookies do not have a single calorie in them, it's a Christmas miracle!









Merry Christmas!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My personal receipe for Christmas cookies:

"Ahhh....sweetie?? Christmas is near and it sure would be nice to have some of your Chocolate Chip cookies, your Peanut Butter and Chocolate Kiss cookies, and your Apricot Square cookies..."

And being the wonderful wife she is, she makes them!

I do the easy part. I eat them...









Dan


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

This is the recipe I received from a cookie exchange this year, have already made a batch and will be making another one soon! This one is very easy for the kids to help with and did not need a Kitchen Aid!

Chocolate Crinkle Cookies

Makes 48 cookies

3/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 cup sugar
2 cups flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
1/2 bag chocolate chips
powder sugar for dusting & rolling.

In large bowl mix melted butter, cocoa, sugar mix well. 
Add eggs & vanilla. 
Then in another bowl mix flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt. 
Slowly mix flour to chocolate mixture then add the chocolate chips. 
Chill for at least 3 hours or overnight.
Pre heat oven to 350, roll dough into 1 inch balls, roll them into powder sugar. Place on ungreased cookie sheet leaving 2 inches between them, they flatten a bit. 
Bake for 12 minutes, let cool a minute or two then transfer to cooling rack...You may dust with powder sugar...pour yourself a tall glass of cold milk and ENJOY....

If you want really intense chocolate flavor use the Hersheys
Special Dark Cocoa Powder and the Special Dark Chocolate chips.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry, I always delete mine.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This _isn't_ a cookie recipe, but, we wanted to share this - we make these around the holiday's as a snack!!

*H.V.R (Hidden Valley Ranch) Oyster Crackers
*
2 pkg small oyster crackers (12-16oz)
1 cup oil
1 pkg hidden valley ranch dressing (dry)
1 tsp lemon pepper
3/4 tsp dill

Combine dressing, spices and oil -mix with crackers in large cooking pan. Cook in oven at 250° for 20 minutes - turn frequently (every 5 minutes).


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> This _isn't_ a cookie recipe, but, we wanted to share this - we make these around the holiday's as a snack!!
> 
> *H.V.R (Hidden Valley Ranch) Oyster Crackers
> *
> ...


Excellent! I was just digging through my recipe books for this one, my mom always made it for me growing up and I couldn't find it!!! I'm so glad you posted it, I'm printing it off and will make some tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> This _isn't_ a cookie recipe, but, we wanted to share this - we make these around the holiday's as a snack!!
> 
> *H.V.R (Hidden Valley Ranch) Oyster Crackers
> *
> ...


Thanks! I like to make handy snacks for Christmas and New Years gatherings....this is easy and sounds delish! I bet this would make a good salad topper.....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*Peach Oatmeal Cookies*



3/4 cup sugar

3/4 cup brown sugar, packed

2/3 cup butter (or margarine)

2 eggs

1 ½ tsp vanilla

1 ½ cups whole wheat flour

2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp salt

2 ½ cups rolled oats

1 ½ cups diced fresh peaches (or thawed frozen peaches)

1 cup raisins (or dried cranberries)



1. Preheat over to 350 F.

2. Beat, sugars, butter, eggs, and vanilla in a large mixing bowl with electric mixer on medium speed.

3. Combine flour, baking powder and salt in a separate bowl. Add to egg mixture and beat at low speed until smooth.

4. Stir in oats, peaches and raisins. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto nonstick baking sheet.

5. Bake 10 to 15 minutes or until golden.



_Makes 3 dozen cookies_


----------

